# electric lawn mower will not start



## sacbaker (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, bought an electric lawn mower and thought it would never not start. I was wrong. 

I tried to start the mover and it does not work. I checked the connections and cords.

Any quick ideas.


Thanks 

sacbaker


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the brushes


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

Used I'm assuming? If it's an MTD they had problems with the switch in the handle.


----------



## kiss_alive (Jan 11, 2008)

verify the extenstion cord is working. make-sure you didn't trip a breaker or something. or if its on a GFCI circuit check to see it hasn't tripped.


----------



## ymmot (Dec 21, 2008)

Does it have a reset button on the motor?


----------

